# Boxes have been acquired!!!



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

I now have some boxes to start making stuff with..a fellow BOTL here locally hooked me up... My wife took our darn camera with her outta town so i cant take pics tonight but will try and get a camera tomorrow to show the progress.. 29 should be ready for liftoff by tomorrow morning!!!


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Holy Crap


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Saints preserve us!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

OMG!!! 29? Unfreaking believable!!!


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

What the fuTWENTY NINE??

I can't even count that high!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Who the hell pissed you off so bad?!? 29 packages? thats just unheard of!!! Why??? WHY???


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

deuce said:


> Who the hell pissed you off so bad?!? 29 packages? thats just unheard of!!! Why??? WHY???


my goal is to ship 50 all at one time!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

ctiicda said:


> my goal is to ship 50 all at one time!


what the hell compelled you to wanna do that?!?:eeek:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

deuce said:


> what the hell compelled you to wanna do that?!?:eeek:


bad stuff happens when the wife leaves me home alone for 5 days!!! plus it is fun to share cigars :brick::biggrin:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

ctiicda said:


> bad stuff happens when the wife leaves me home alone for 5 days!!! plus it is fun to share cigars :brick::biggrin:


Im all for sharing smokes! But 50. your crazy!! LOL


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> my goal is to ship 50 all at one time!


I would so get stuck behind you at the post office....


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

sseagle said:


> I would so get stuck behind you at the post office....


And hed so be the one filling out the shipping address on each one at the counter!!!:frown:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

sseagle said:


> I would so get stuck behind you at the post office....


u might wanna be more worried about being in front of the packages! :biggrin:


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

Ba*boooom!*


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

deuce said:


> And hed so be the one filling out the shipping address on each one at the counter!!!:frown:


they will all be filled out and actually i think i might print off the labels at house so it is just done we will see...


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Atta boy Charles!


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

See what you started Patrick? Now we're all doomed.......DOOMED I TELL YA


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Wunderdawg said:


> See what you started Patrick? Now we're all doomed.......DOOMED I TELL YA


Your the one whos doomed! :biggrin:


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> u might wanna be more worried about being in front of the packages! :biggrin:


Honestly, I don't like this house... bring that mess right on.. :sweat:

Yeah the online postage is cool.. I gotta get more ink for my printer


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

I aint skurd!:sweat:


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

deuce said:


> Your the one whos doomed! :biggrin:


Ok, I take it back.......See what you started David, now we're all doomed.....DOOMED I TELL YA.........LOL


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Wunderdawg said:


> Ok, I take it back.......See what you started David, now we're all doomed.....DOOMED I TELL YA.........LOL


thats a lil better, your still doomed though


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

I got to be the first victim of this mad bomber........someone better remember......Aug 9th....don't forget.....


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Snapperhead said:


> I got to be the first victim of this mad bomber........someone better remember......Aug 9th....don't forget.....


See then u remember who gets to send the pass back too u!!! :teacher:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

My spare bedroom is looking rough!! it is hard to make this many and not have one blow up prematurely


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

ctiicda said:


> My spare bedroom is looking rough!! it is hard to make this many and not have one blow up prematurely


I could only imagine. I have the basement for bomb making and its still rough!


----------



## Armenian (Jun 9, 2008)

Damn... 50?


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:huh_oh:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Who are the guys that work so hard to give out bomb recipient awards?? I do not wanna leave them out they should be punished for their hard work too!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

ctiicda said:


> Who are the guys that work so hard to give out bomb recipient awards?? I do not wanna leave them out they should be punished for their hard work too!


I think dozer is, punish him!!!!!!!:roflmao:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

deuce said:


> I think dozer is, punish him!!!!!!!:roflmao:


Ohh if u have posted on any thread I have started concerning this issue I think you might be a target... :roflmao:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

ctiicda said:


> Ohh if u have posted on any thread I have started concerning this issue I think you might be a target... :roflmao:


:brick::arghhhh::brick::arghhhh::brick:


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

You scare me about as much as this picture does


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

Or this guy...

I'm smart enough, special enough and gosh darn it, people like me


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Snapperhead said:


> You scare me about as much as this picture does


See u are gonna make me get out my big whooping stick for u!!!!!!!! :brick::brick::brick:


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

29? Why stop there?!? j/k  does the number have a meaning to you, or was it just random.. 

My initial reaction was god damn!!!!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

nyisles said:


> 29? Why stop there?!? j/k  does the number have a meaning to you, or was it just random..
> 
> My initial reaction was god damn!!!!


29 is all the boxes i have the others are en route! read more of the thread you will get teh whole picture


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Snapperhead said:


> Or this guy...
> 
> I'm smart enough, special enough and gosh darn it, people like me


HAHA ctiicda is a Mr Rogers fan!:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:

Wont you be my neighbor???


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

Something like this???


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Snapperhead said:


> Something like this???


actually the stick u r gonna get more resembles the TREE in the background!


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

So it is like this??? Just trying to get a feel for it....


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

DEUCE.....










Bad bear...bad bad bear


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Snapperhead said:


> So it is like this??? Just trying to get a feel for it....


OK i gotta give up on that note! Going to the bomb shelter! talk to everyone later!!! also check out the other thread i started there is gonna be a contest tied into this!


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

50 packages man this guy has fallen of the short bus or something you may need some sort of mental evaluation after all of this distruction. who are u dr evil


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Ecto1 said:


> 50 packages man this guy has fallen of the short bus or something you may need some sort of mental evaluation after all of this distruction. who are u dr evil


Nope DR Love  just sharing the love with say 50ish of my favorite people lol


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

If it is this tree...you better go bigger!!1










But on a serious note....can't wait for the herf on the 9th......should be a good time for all.


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Run boys run !*


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## PMM88Jr (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

I don't care who you are, That's [email protected] FUNNY!!!!!


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

deuce said:


> I aint skurd!:sweat:


Sure you got your cudley blankie to protect ya Snuggles ... all I got is a moat...lmao


----------



## gsmach1 (May 14, 2008)

Man things are going to get rough around here with all these bombs. I suggest you all follow my lead....gather your survial kit and HIDE!!!!!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Wow that's one mission I don't wanna be on...good luck at the P.O.


----------



## Oxman (Jun 28, 2008)

Yeah, yeah...go ahead....bomb me. I'm leaving this place in two months anyway! Who cares if it has to be rebuilt!

MUAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

watch out !! ..


----------

